# Corsair Hydro Series H110



## ShadeArk (7. September 2018)

Hallo, ich habe seit paar Tagen das Problem das wenn ich den Pc hochfahre die Lüfter alles ganz normale angehen aber nach paar Sekunden kommt ein lauteres rattern (hoffe ist verständlich genug ^^) vom Radiator her das aber auch wieder nach ca. 10-15 Sekunden verschwindet und dann alles wieder mit der normalen Lautstärke läuft,woran könnte das bitte liegen?Radiator defekt?

Bei denn Temperaturen ist mir nichts aufgefallen, da wird alles ganz normal gekühlt.

Und dann hätte ich noch 2 Fragen und zwar könnte mir evtl. wer gute und leise Lüfter empfehlen für die Wasserkühlung,denn die Standard Lüfter sind schon etwas laut sollte aber auch nicht allzu teuer sein ^^
und damit komme ich auch schon zur 2ten Frage und zwar habe ich die Wasserkühlung und die Lüfter am Mainboard angeschlossen aber ich kann nirgends die Lüfter Drehzahl umstellen.
Selbst wenn ich im Bios den Silent Modus auswähle ändert sich nichts und die Lüfter laufen weiterhin um die 1450-1480 RPM.

Danke im voraus.


----------

